# 96 jetta tail light problem..



## Murderjetta101 (Dec 13, 2015)

Hey guys I bought a 96 Jetta 2.0 and I noticed the bright lights wasn't working when I got home. So first thing I thought it was was the brake light switch. Then I found out that there's no wire hooked up to my brake light switch. I looked for the wire from most 3 hours. Could not find it so now I'm here talking to you I have to have brake lights here in the state of Florida to be able to drive it and I want to know how or learn how to fix my problem so anybody just let me know something.


----------

